
BlackBerry sues keyboard company founded by American Idol host Ryan Seacrest - rpledge
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnologyandtelecoms/telecoms/10550142/BlackBerry-sues-keyboard-company-founded-by-American-Idol-host-Ryan-Seacrest.html
======
contextual
The BlackBerry Q10[1] is the most unique smartphone on the market due to it's
touch display and physical keyboard. And although I'm now rocking a Z30, the
Q10 is still probably my favorite.

[1][http://us.blackberry.com/smartphones/blackberry-q10.html](http://us.blackberry.com/smartphones/blackberry-q10.html)

------
MyNameIsMK
Blatant rip-off of the BlackBerry keyboard. Textbook intellectual property
infringement case - slam dunk!

